# how to beat spirogyra



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

My Co2 ran out for about a week or two while I was really busy and this algae took hold on my tank.
How have you beaten this algae?
I have shrimp, dose EI and have been doing weekly water changes (~50%).
Every couple days I manually remove the long strands with a bamboo skewer which is easy but the shorter strands i miss just take their place. 
Gonna rescape soon so I want to beat this stuff.


----------

